# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  AEV Procal and HOTOIL message

## bob

I noticed when setting my tire size using the procal, the dashboard message flashed HOTOIL. There were no apparent issues, though I think my door chimes are faster than before, and maybe a little funkier too, but the tire change seemed to work, honked twice at least.
The book mentions HOTOIL message glitch in the section about gear changes, which I did not do.

Anyone else see this in a 2012 ok, or Similar? 

Tks

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jeepin

Oops, thought I read hot oil mAssage and had to see what was going on...

Sorry Bob, can't help.

 :Tomato:   ... :P

----------


## bob

> Oops, thought I read hot oil mAssage and had to see what was going on...
> 
> Sorry Bob, can't help.
> 
>   ... :P


Hahaha, Lmao! Autocorrect actually did try that a few times.
Thanks Anthony, lol

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk

----------

